
ICYMI: My First Blog Post on Linux EBPF: One Small Step - janvdberg
https://twitter.com/brendangregg/status/600335436867891201
======
detaro
Interesting, somehow wouldn't have thought that reducing how much of collected
performance data is passed to userspace would matter much.

@mods: please change the URL to the actual blog post
([http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-05-15/ebpf-one-
small-s...](http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2015-05-15/ebpf-one-small-
step.html)), linking twitter is nonsense

